# PL62 Mara Alternative feet



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Does anybody know if there are alternative feet for the original Mara

Wooden, Chrome or whatever.

Many thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@hubcap never heard or seen any. I think you would have to get some made, or repurpose feet from some other device.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@DavecUK,

Thanks for the reply.

I thought exactly the same after alot of googling, but was worth an ask.

Would have been nice to match the wooden accessories


----------



## logjames (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm not sure if the older Mara's have the same adjustable feet as the MaraX. I have been looking at doing something like this:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MaraX/comments/owavg0

He used a wooden knob for a drawer.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Kitchen cupboard knobs, B&Q etc , remove the fixings and replace with threaded rod to suit tappings on machine . ?


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> Kitchen cupboard knobs, B&Q etc , remove the fixings and replace with threaded rod to suit tappings on machine . ?


 Sorry, without emptying the machine I'm not sure if there is a thread for screw in legs etc'

I am now thinking about using a block of walnut to rest the machine on, instead of legs.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@hubcap From memory the legs screw in, it's either m3 or m4


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> @hubcap From memory the legs screw in, it's either m3 or m4


 Many thanks Dave.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

hubcap said:


> Sorry, without emptying the machine I'm not sure if there is a thread for screw in legs etc'
> 
> I am now thinking about using a block of walnut to rest the machine on, instead of legs.
> 
> View attachment 59758


 Slide the machine forward on an angle until one leg is over the edge of the worktop, check to see if it unscrews and check thread.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> Slide the machine forward on an angle until one leg is over the edge of the worktop, check to see if it unscrews and check thread.


 Excellent idea mate, cannot believe I never thought of that.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Did anyone ever come with some alternative feet - "off the shelf" so to speak?

I like the block of Walnut but it probably would cost half the price of the Mara X!


----------

